# John Terry



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok Brians feeling lonely in here.....and to prove its not all against LFC 

Now 2 things here

1. He is/has been a great player.

2. As a human being, I am not a JT fan, I think the guy is a tool

but.............. wow if ever there is kangaroo court justice, this has to be it.

The FA, the dumb Ferdinand boyz, Garth Crooks and just about anyone else who ended up with egg on their faces over the real court case has desired this.

So the legal system in the UK did not deliver the result they wanted, so we will have another go in our own little slimy hypocritical world of the FA.

What a complete bunch of fcuknutz, I actually find myself doing the unthinkable and feeling that JT has been well and truly stitched up, and now that repulsive little wnaker Barton is kicking off that his punishment was out of line.........cnut.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I agree 100% with the above


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Ok Brians feeling lonely in here.....and to prove its not all against LFC
> 
> Now 2 things here
> 
> ...


If he is guilty as they say he is, then why is his ban only four games v the six dealt out to Suarez? Either you are a racist or you are not, there are nt degrees of it on a football pitch surely? Is what Barton did with his handbag worse than Terrys offence? If not then why is his punishment half? As usual it is the inconsistency Of the F.A that brings the game into the disrepute it finds itself in. terry has received just one additional games ban than he would have for any other sending off offence. I think Terry has had all of this coming for a long long time, to me he is a nasty piece of work. Think in reality they are all tools the fa and terry combined. Good topic though I love kicking JT when he is down :0)


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Simple Brian....Suarez is a dodgy foreigner from abroad...deserved longer. 

and Bartons where he belongs....France, another bunch of 2 faced backpeddling wasters...fits in well I guess.

Now thats better the flames are rising...just what we want in here.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: the f.a are being racist towards Suarez then - should ban the f.a then everything will be great


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: the f.a are being racist towards Suarez then - should ban the f.a then everything will be great


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: the f.a are being racist towards Suarez then - should ban the f.a then everything will be great


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Wtf??? I only posted once


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Typical Scouser, like to get your point across, once was enough


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Typical Scouser, like to get your point across, once was enough


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's clear that John Terry DID say the words attributed to him. He claims it was a question, the non-verbal video evidence would suggest otherwise. We all know what it looks like when someone is asking a question, or angrily abusing someone.

BUT.

He was found not guilty in a court of law, and that should have been that. If the prosecution couldn't prove he was acting in a racist manner with video and expert evidence then he wasn't guilty. That's that.

If I was in his position (ie. with the money to do it) I'd be suing the FA for branding me a racist. Then they would have to prove on the balance of probability (same standard of evidence they claim to use in their tribunal) in a court that they were correct. And I think they'd lose.

I do agree, he doesn't project the most positive or likeable personality in the world, but he had his day in court and he won. That should have been the end of it.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Great views all round here, i am left wondering, with all of their legal advice, how the F.A could have taken such a risk? On what grounds have they seen fit to run a separate investigation, leading to an alternative outcome? One that allows them to impose the sanctions imposed?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Four match ban and a fine covered by a week's wages?

My heart bleeds for the thick twat.

Anyone who hires Gordon Ramsay to cook for him and then demands steak and chips has gotta be a bit lacking in the brain department.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

BrianR said:


> Great views all round here, i am left wondering, with all of their legal advice, how the F.A could have taken such a risk? On what grounds have they seen fit to run a separate investigation, leading to an alternative outcome? One that allows them to impose the sanctions imposed?


Come on Brian, the FA or should be Fcuking Aresoles......their track record is dire, bribery, bungs, England managers, World Cup bids, etc etc.........surely that gives anyone a clue


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

if he was so convinced he was innocent why did he resign before the hearing.... simples.. he was guilty and knew he would lose his captaincy AGAIN and just couldn't face the embaressment.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

antcole said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John Terry represents the yob culture in this country. The scum. The worst and lowest element.

He is a pillock, a waste of space. He doesn't deserve anything. Rot you idiot.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

to even appear on jk's program you have to have sunk pretty low in life i think.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Great views all round here, i am left wondering, with all of their legal advice, how the F.A could have taken such a risk? On what grounds have they seen fit to run a separate investigation, leading to an alternative outcome? One that allows them to impose the sanctions imposed?
> ...


Maybe I am a little less cynical on a good day, I look for the good. At least they did something and prevented him from getting away scott free and smelling of roses again


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FA just want to show who's the BOSS, it was a forgone conclusion what the outcome was going to be.
Not a Chelsea fan or JT fan, but this is a joke. We need new blood at the FA.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

to put it as simple as possible :










KTBFFH !


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

More like SYBFUYA.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

There is a difference between being guilty of a crime and being guilty of a disciplinary offence within some organisation. The fact that he was acquitted at court simply means the evidence did not exceed the required threshold of 'beyond all reasonable doubt'. With respect to a disciplinary hearing there would not only be a lower burden of proof but also a completely different set of criteria to satisfy in order to establish the offence. We see the same thing in the police regularly, the most recent example being the case of Ian Tomlinson's death where the officer was acquitted after a trial lasting days but was found guilty of a disciplinary offence and dismissed within a matter of an hour or so. They are two completely different things so I don't think the FA should necessarily be criticised here.

I think what is telling is in a year when our other sports men and women have been showering themselves in glory our over-paid, over-pampered footballers gave a fairly underwhelming display at the Euros and have shown standards of personal behaviour that are far from acceptable. I have personally long since lost all patience with Premiership football and perhaps it's time this national obsession came to an end and we all moved our interest (and our money) elsewhere. These arseholes certainly don't deserve it - time their lucrative bubble burst.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> There is a difference between being guilty of a crime and being guilty of a disciplinary offence within some organisation. The fact that he was acquitted at court simply means the evidence did not exceed the required threshold of 'beyond all reasonable doubt'. With respect to a disciplinary hearing there would not only be a lower burden of proof but also a completely different set of criteria to satisfy in order to establish the offence. We see the same thing in the police regularly, the most recent example being the case of Ian Tomlinson's death where the officer was acquitted after a trial lasting days but was found guilty of a disciplinary offence and dismissed within a matter of an hour or so. They are two completely different things so I don't think the FA should necessarily be criticised here.
> 
> I think what is telling is in a year when our other sports men and women have been showering themselves in glory our over-paid, over-pampered footballers gave a fairly underwhelming display at the Euros and have shown standards of personal behaviour that are far from acceptable. I have personally long since lost all patience with Premiership football and perhaps it's time this national obsession came to an end and we all moved our interest (and our money) elsewhere. These arseholes certainly don't deserve it - time their lucrative bubble burst.


Well said Mark. Far too many 'tards follow football, however, and as their behavious is generally as bad as the footballers' they will continue to pay their Sky subscriptions, buy the merchandise for their vile little children and go through the turnstiles.

Mind you, I pay for Sky Sports so I can't talk.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > There is a difference between being guilty of a crime and being guilty of a disciplinary offence within some organisation. The fact that he was acquitted at court simply means the evidence did not exceed the required threshold of 'beyond all reasonable doubt'. With respect to a disciplinary hearing there would not only be a lower burden of proof but also a completely different set of criteria to satisfy in order to establish the offence. We see the same thing in the police regularly, the most recent example being the case of Ian Tomlinson's death where the officer was acquitted after a trial lasting days but was found guilty of a disciplinary offence and dismissed within a matter of an hour or so. They are two completely different things so I don't think the FA should necessarily be criticised here.
> ...


Oh dear, as a 'tard who take his kid to football, I suppose I better go home a smack the vile little tard around the head to get him ready for next Saturdays match then.....narrow views gents, football supporters arn't perfect but times have moved on.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> John Terry represents the yob culture in this country. The scum. The worst and lowest element.
> 
> He is a pillock, a waste of space. He doesn't deserve anything. Rot you idiot.


Lovin the HOC shot in our signature 8)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

CWM3 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


Far too many I said, not all supporters by any means. I'm a football fan and used to go to a lot of games - I meant within the context of a discussion about people no longer supporting/following football because of players' behaviour, there's no chance of that happening.

As far as I can see (and I still go to the odd game) there's just as much vile abuse screamed at players and opposing fans as there's always been. Watch any Sky game where you see a player go near the touchline and he'll get dog's abuse from the crowd - verbal abuse, gesticulations, the lot. Watch a striker go through on goal and miss a chance and the fans behind will be foaming at the mouth in their eagerness to scream obscenities at him. Are these fans really going to give a monkey's if players behave like thugs? No.

Have times really moved on, other than there being less actual hooliganism these days? I'll be going to Twickenham in November to watch England play, most fans will be fairly substantially pissed, but I'd much rather take kids there than the football.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> As far as I can see (and I still go to the odd game) there's just as much vile abuse screamed at players and opposing fans as there's always been. Watch any Sky game where you see a player go near the touchline and he'll get dog's abuse from the crowd - verbal abuse, gesticulations, the lot. Watch a striker go through on goal and miss a chance and the fans behind will be foaming at the mouth in their eagerness to scream obscenities at him. Are these fans really going to give a monkey's if players behave like thugs? No.
> 
> Have times really moved on, other than there being less actual hooliganism these days? I'll be going to Twickenham in November to watch England play, most fans will be fairly substantially pissed, but I'd much rather take kids there than the football.


In part what you say is fair, but I have been going to games season in/out since 1970, and yes things have come on a long way, the redesign of stadia was the start of that, coupled with social changes on levels of acceptability of behaviour, it's not perfect and never will be IMO, but then whats perfection?, when passion and emotion become entangled, things are said that are not correct. 
Just look at Medinah last weekend, and yes I have seen Rugby at Twickenham, and whilst agreeing it's not the same element of abuse you get at football, its not picture perfect either. 
Football has still some way to go, we can all see that clearly, but compared to 20 years ago, more families go, more women, and although I am not a seating fan, seating has changed the atmosphere. Again, people just level this at football, but walk into an American football stadium, and there's a huge amount of abuse flying, both at players and fans, the main difference there is that many games are long distance, and not so many travelling supporters, and no segregation, but having visited many NFL stadiums I can say , some, not all, equal the worst in terms of language abuse we get in the UK.

The great thing about it all is that no one is forced to walk through those turnstiles, its the great freedom of choice we have, so the tards can all make their choice of entering the Satans den or not.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Football, a game played and supported by mindless thugs and inadequates.

They should do society a favour and do some chemical gas testing at football grounds. Exterminate the scum and make the world a better place. :evil:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Football, a game played and supported by mindless thugs and inadequates.
> 
> They should do society a favour and do some chemical gas testing at football grounds. Exterminate the scum and make the world a better place. :evil:


Nice to see the demister is back on form and being a completly useless cnut as usual 

Very useful contribution to the thread, now go play with yourself.

I find your suggestion of gasing people both insensitive and replusive.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh dear.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Demessiah said:


> Football, a game supported by mindless thugs and inadequates. They should do society a favour and do some chemical gas testing at football grounds.


Did I read the correctly? You'd like to see thousands of innocent people killed in a public place that includes women and children?

Is your name Bin Laden?

Just out of complete curiosity and boredem - what sport (if any) are you interested in, apart from mass murder that is? :roll:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I bet the women and kids are only there because of their obsessive husbands/fathers.

Football ruins families and wastes lives, we have a reputation across the world of being mindless drunk thugs because of his pathetic sport.

I don't like watching any sport, I prefer making money and the only league table I'm interested in is the Sunday times rich list [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]


----------

